# Opening Lightroom catalog from Time Machine backup problem



## Ryan_ (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello all,

One of the backups to my hard drive from last year gives this error when I try and open the Lightroom catalog within it:

_The Lightroom catalog cannot be used because the parent folder “/Path to my Lightroom catalog's folder” does not allow files to be created within it.

Please either fix the folder permissions before continuing or choose a different catalog._

When I plug the original hard drive in (via USB adapter), I can open the old catalog no problem. 
The backups are made using Time Machine, and I simply navigate through the "Latest" folder to my Lightroom catalog folder, this is when it doesn't work. Any ideas?


----------



## d (Apr 21, 2016)

Are you trying to run the backup copy of the catalogue from the backup drive, or are you restoring it first onto your main system drive? If you're not restoring it first, give that a try.


----------



## Ryan_ (Apr 21, 2016)

d said:


> Are you trying to run the backup copy of the catalogue from the backup drive, or are you restoring it first onto your main system drive? If you're not restoring it first, give that a try.


Hi d,
Yes I am trying to run the backup copy of the catalogue from the backup drive, not restoring it.
By restoring it first, do you mean restoring the whole system backup onto my current drive? Or is there a way to restore only the one file (LR catalog)?

EDIT: So I did some googling and it looks like you can restore a single file, however it restores it onto your current hard drive (if I'm reading the article right). So then I guess I could point that catalog to the time machine backup where the photos are located. And hope I don't get the same error for all of the photos within the catalog. : I'll have to give this a try later.


----------



## d (Apr 21, 2016)

I meant restoring the single file (or folder) only, not the whole system.

I would definitely not be **NOT** be pointing the catalogue to the Time Machine backup - it's a backup copy built a particular way, and you don't want to software potentially altering it. Restore what you need from the backup to your main drive, then work with that.

d.


----------



## Ryan_ (Apr 22, 2016)

d said:


> I meant restoring the single file (or folder) only, not the whole system.
> 
> I would definitely not be **NOT** be pointing the catalogue to the Time Machine backup - it's a backup copy built a particular way, and you don't want to software potentially altering it. Restore what you need from the backup to your main drive, then work with that.
> 
> d.


Thanks d.

What you say makes much sense. And also explains why the original hard drive contents (non Time Machine) plugged in via USB simply just work. Appreciate your help!


----------

